

Human memory-stimulation devices get $37.5m research boost from DARPA - ColdHawaiian
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/07/human-memory-saving-devices-get-37-5m-research-boost-from-darpa/

======
ColdHawaiian
The title of the article says "Human memory-saving devices", but none of the
devices actually store any memories. They're currently just being designed to
help people form and retrieve new memories by stimulating certain parts of the
brain.

